# Nova Comet ii question



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi everyone.

New to turning and woodworking in general. Just got my first wood lathe but am familiar with metal lathes through work. My question is about one of the parts that came with it. There's a part called an "OP Bar" and I have no clue at all what it's for. The only place that it's listed in the entire manual is in the box components list. Any help is appreciated.

Rich


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Picture?

Is it the bar used to poke items back out of the headstock?

Brian


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

That's what i'm thinking but I've only ever heard them referred to as knockout bars, never an OP bar.

It's line item 3 on this packing list. It's literally a straight bar with a plastic knob on the end.









Rich



> Picture?
> 
> Is it the bar used to poke items back out of the headstock?
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Knockout bar would be the correct answer.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Yep, you have to be careful with those folks.
They may suggest you form a spigot rather than a tenon also.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I had one made with brass end as not to destroy taper :<))


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

I also have a Comet II, and I think it is a fine little lathe.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks it's my first lathe… Got it to help with the mallet swap. Should be finishing up the lathe/sharpening station this weekend. It was a false base in it with 40-50 lbs of sand per recommendations from this board. Have the drawers cut and should get them assembled and installed over the weekend.

Rich


----------

